# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: FrameWork .Net Nuke

## Rsl_Mov

سلام دوست عزیز
منظورش از FrameWork .Net Nuke چیست؟ 
محیط DotNetNuke ؟

لطفا بیشتر توضیح دهید باتشکر

----------

